# Deadline



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

When is the deadline for copy for next edition of Absolutte?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttstu said:


> When is the deadline for copy for next edition of Absolutte?


Stu

You might want to check out the absoluTTe board on the committee forum... there is a thread there for asking Kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Stu - I was hoping to get everything in this side of December so that I can edit it and Graham doesn't end up working over Christmas to get it finished...

Cheers fella.

PM me if you don't have my email address too.


----------

